# Buck Shoals WMA youth dove hunt



## ktc286 (Aug 28, 2017)

Just curious if anyone on here got drawn for the youth dove hunt at Buck Shoals WMA coming up this weekend?  Going to be a decent drive for my son and I, so I'm hoping it is a good shoot!  Watching him shoot all day is going to make me a little jealous, but it will be worth it if he has a good time!


----------



## CAnderson (Aug 28, 2017)

My understanding is that you can shoot too! I was taking my son to a quota hunt he was drawn for, but lucked out a got an invitation to hunt with relatives on the in-law's side.


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 28, 2017)

I actually called the regional office today to see if I could shoot as well, but they said that on this particular hunt, only the child could participate.


----------



## Possum (Aug 28, 2017)

May want to ask someone else. We did Buck Shoals youth dove hunt last year and adults could hunt. It was a great hunt, y'all will have a great time!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 28, 2017)

ktc286 said:


> I actually called the regional office today to see if I could shoot as well, but they said that on this particular hunt, only the child could participate.



I would have to question that one as well. Nothing special in the regs saying on the child can hunt under Buck Shoals. For WMA youth big game hunts only the child can hunt and there are other exceptions for federal lands.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 29, 2017)

YOUTH HUNTS AND SUPERVISION
A child under age 16 must be accompanied by or “directly supervised,”
which means uninterrupted, unaided visual contact and auditory
communication with the child by an adult when hunting on a WMA.

Big Game Hunts: One adult shall supervise no more than one child.
Only the youth may hunt. Adult may not hunt. All Youth Big-Game
hunts are firearms hunts unless specified otherwise. 

Small Game Hunts: One adult may directly supervise no more than
two children (17 years old and under). Adults and children may hunt,
provided that the adult is directly supervising a child who is actively
participating in the hunt, unless otherwise noted on specific WMA
(see pg. 46-65).


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 29, 2017)

35 Whelen said:


> YOUTH HUNTS AND SUPERVISION
> A child under age 16 must be accompanied by or “directly supervised,”
> which means uninterrupted, unaided visual contact and auditory
> communication with the child by an adult when hunting on a WMA.
> ...



Thanks 35 Whelen!  The regs do specifically say that only the child may hunt during big game quotas, but it says nothing directly about small game.  I will be taking my gun either way, and see how it goes


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 29, 2017)

Possum said:


> May want to ask someone else. We did Buck Shoals youth dove hunt last year and adults could hunt. It was a great hunt, y'all will have a great time!



I'm glad to hear that!  So is it just a get there before 12 and get on the field setup, or do they have some type of organization to it?  Just curious as what to expect.  Since this is the last year that my son can hunt youth hunts, we are using all of his points for deer, turkey, etc at Buck Shoals.  Hoping to get a lay of the land this weekend.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 29, 2017)

ktc286 said:


> I'm glad to hear that!  So is it just a get there before 12 and get on the field setup, or do they have some type of organization to it?  Just curious as what to expect.  Since this is the last year that my son can hunt youth hunts, we are using all of his points for deer, turkey, etc at Buck Shoals.  Hoping to get a lay of the land this weekend.



You can get on the field at 10am which I would advise doing. Even if you haven't been there before you can pull up an aerial map and try to get a feel for the land.


----------



## Possum (Aug 29, 2017)

ktc286 said:


> I'm glad to hear that!  So is it just a get there before 12 and get on the field setup, or do they have some type of organization to it?  Just curious as what to expect.  Since this is the last year that my son can hunt youth hunts, we are using all of his points for deer, turkey, etc at Buck Shoals.  Hoping to get a lay of the land this weekend.



Last year at Buck Shoals adult/ child dove hunt they assigned us a spot on field. They said that later in day if someone left we could move. We were in a good spot though. Last year it was DEAD until 4:00 and then it was three hours of non stop shooting.


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 29, 2017)

Possum said:


> Last year at Buck Shoals adult/ child dove hunt they assigned us a spot on field. They said that later in day if someone left we could move. We were in a good spot though. Last year it was DEAD until 4:00 and then it was three hours of non stop shooting.



Awesome!  Thanks for the information!  We are going to make sure we arrive a little early and get the scoop for the day.


----------



## kennethc68 (Sep 1, 2017)

Went by there yesterday and a lot of birds. Bring plenty of shells.

wish i was hunting there instead of London Farms. Not many birds there.


----------

